# Zwischenzähler in Zählerschrank einbauen



## Fluffi (7 Januar 2021)

Hallo

weiß jemand ob es erlaubt ist, einen oder mehrere private Zwischenzähler auf einem freien Zählerplatzfeld eines Zählerschrankes einzubauen? Der Abgriff erfolgt natürlich nach dem Hauptzähler des EVU und Sicherungen. Mir geht es hauptsächlich um den Einbauort. Ich habe einen großen Zählerschrank mit 2 freien Feldern für weitere Haupt-Zähler. Technisch gesehen sind diese Plätze für Zähler des EVU vorgehsehen, werden aber hier niemals benutzt werden. Dürfen dort eigene Installationen, natürlich mit entsprechender Schutzisolierung usw., angebracht werden?


----------



## Benjamin (7 Januar 2021)

Kann nicht pauschal beantwortet werden.
Erste Anlaufstelle ist der lokale Netzbetreiber - also nicht unbedingt dein Stromanbieter. Hier sollte in den TAB (Technische Anschlussbedingungen) recht detailliert beschrieben sein, wie der Zählerplatz auszusehen hat.


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 Januar 2021)

Zu Deiner direkten Frage kann ich nichts beitragen, aber mich würde mal interessieren wofür Du das machen möchtest, weil es da eventuell noch mehr (z.B. Zähler müssen geeicht sein) zu beachten gibt.


----------



## Fluffi (7 Januar 2021)

Die Zähler müssen nicht zwingend geeicht sein, wenn man keine Abrechnungen machen will, aber ich würde gleich von Haus aus geeichte Zähler verwenden. Mir geht es primär um die Verknüpfung der Stromzähler mit einer Home-Automation-Steuerung und das Aufzeichnen der Daten. Das ist alles ja erlaubt und darf man natürlich machen, nur ist mir nicht ganz klar ob das Zählerplatzfeld verwendet werden darf, was nun mal der perfekte Ort für die Installation wäre. Gem. TAB ist der Bereich natürlich den Stromzählern des Netzbetreibers vorbehalten, aber wie das nun aussieht, wenn von Anfang an das nur als freier Platz eingeplant wurde und es niemals in Betracht kommt weitere Netzanschlüsse, die ja auch erst installiert werden müssten, zu nutzen steht da natürlich nicht drin.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Januar 2021)

Mal unabhängig davon :  musst du denn mit dem Ding unbedingt auf den Zählerplatz ?  Es gibt doch auch wunderschöne Zwischenzähler (sogar geeicht), die du ganz normal in die Felder setzen kannst - wie z.B. einen FI-Schalter ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## knabi (8 Januar 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Mal unabhängig davon :  musst du denn mit dem Ding unbedingt auf den Zählerplatz ?  Es gibt doch auch wunderschöne Zwischenzähler (sogar geeicht), die du ganz normal in die Felder setzen kannst - wie z.B. einen FI-Schalter ...
> 
> Gruß
> Larry



Das sehe ich genau so. Die freien Zählerplätze darfst Du nicht belegen - egal womit. Wenn es tatsächlich komplett freie Zählerfelder gibt, dürfen die durch einen eingetragenen Installateur ausgetauscht werden - wobei dann auch noch der NAR umgebaut werden muß, da sich sicherlich ein durchgehendes Sammelschienensystem unterhalb der Zählerplätze befindet.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Fluffi (8 Januar 2021)

In der TAB steht doch tatsächlich Folgendes bei Erweiterungen und Änderungen:

Vorhandene Reserveplätze in Zählerschränken nach DIN VDE 0603 (VDE 0603) könnenunter folgenden Voraussetzungen verwendet werden:

 netzseitiger Anschlussraum mit Trennvorrichtung nach VDE-AR-N 4100 oder bei bestehender gleichwertiger Ausstattung
 netzseitiger Anschlussraum mit NH-Sicherungen in Verbindung mit laienbedienbarerTrennvorrichtung im anlagenseitigen Anschlussraum
anlagenseitiger Anschlussraum mindestens mit 150 mm und Hauptleitungsabzweigklemme, keine Verwendung als Stromkreisverteiler

Der Schlussfolgerung, dass man die Sammelschienen im unteren Bereich, welche räumlich und schutztechnisch getrennt sind, umbauen muss oder gar das Feld an sich, was ja nur eine Rückwandgrundplatte ist, kann ich nicht folgen. Warum? Klar, zusätzliche Installationen müssen natürlich korrekt durchgeführt werden, inkl. SKII Umhausung usw.

@Larry Laffer: Ja, denn in der oberen Verteilung ist nicht mehr genug Platz für Zähler + Hauptanschlussklemmen


----------



## Fluffi (11 Januar 2021)

Nach Rücksprache mit dem Netzbetreiber ist das beschriebene Vorhaben soweit zulässig, sofern gewisse Punkte natürlich beachtet werden.


----------



## ewilli (15 April 2021)

Die digitalen Zähler haben eine offene  IR schnittstelle die mann mit einer RS 232 Schnittstelle in der Wago /Beckhoff  Auslesen kann   Aktuelle Last -Zählerstände...Last auf jeder Phase .. 
wiso einen exta Zahler einbauen?


----------



## Fluffi (21 April 2021)

@ewilli weil es Spaß macht und ich dachte, neben den vorhandenen digitalen Zählern sieht es doch schick aus wenn ich noch welche dazubaue...


----------



## SPS_A (21 April 2021)

Aus Kostengründen macht in meinen Augen auch ein Extrazähler Sinn. Modbus TCP Zähler (ungeeicht) bekommt man für teilweise ein Viertel der Kosten einer RS232-Klemme für die WAGO.


----------

